# ONline server mit ....



## Nosferatu_v (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen online server mache für homepage und so

also was ich brauche ist 

html
php +zusatz sacheb
cgi,
perl,
mysql (phpmyadmin
...
dann will ich einen exchangeserver sprich mail server um mit meiner domain e-mails zu verwalten und zu senden und eben im php ein mail programm darauf geben damit ich online meine mails abfragen kann

dann will ich einen dns server für die domain verwaltung 

und einen ftp server

nur habe ich keine ahnung was ich brauche wo ich was bekomme und wie es geht 

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2005)

Webserver: Apache 
PHP 
MySQL 
Perl 
SMTP-Server (eMail-Versand): Postfix 
Dann brauchst Du zum Abholen der Mails noch einen POP3-Server oder einen IMAP-Server.

Was bitte sind diese "Zusatzsachen" fuer PHP?

Nachtrag: Wir wollen die Sicherheit nicht vergessen, der Server soll ja immerhin an's Internet.
Also:
OpenSSL, um auch HTTPS anbieten zu koennen
IPTables, um die Firewall konfigurieren zu koennen


----------



## Nosferatu_v (19. Juli 2005)

danke ähm ja zusatzsachen habe ich gesagt weils mir eben nicht einfällt wie heißt den das argh glib oder so sowas grafisches ist das habe ich schon paar mal gesehen ja ne is nicht für php ^^

ähm ja und was für einen pop3 oder imap server ?

also die mails liegen nicht auf gmx, homtail doer sonst was ich will die adressen und so selbst verwalten mit user und so und eben mit einem onlinemailtool denn die user einloggen lassen die dann von meinem server die mails abfragen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2005)

POP3- und IMAP-Server finden sich auch zuhauf.
Zum Thema IMAP faellt mir zum Beispiel der cyrus-imapd ein.

2 Dinge die Du Dir merken solltest:
Ein Server ist oft kein Computer, sondern ein Dienst.
Deine Tastatur hat 2 Shift-Tasten, welche bei Nichtbeachtung sehr traurig sind.

Zum Thema WebMail faellt mir z.B. Squirrelmail ein.

Die gLib hat nichts mit PHP zu tun, ich nehme an Du meinst die gdLib.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (19. Juli 2005)

danke du warst heute der einzige hilfreichste user des ganzen tages ic hhab noch in 2 anderen foren geschrieben und hab du nur blöde meldungen usw gehört 

danke vielmals


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
Hier bekommst Du in der Regel ganz gute Hilfe, dafuer sind wir ja hier.
Aber bitte halte Dich an die Gross- und Kleinschreibung.
Wir wollen hier ja doch einen gewissen Qualitaetsstandard wahren.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (19. Juli 2005)

Alles klaro.


----------



## canuzzi (19. Juli 2005)

Naja worauf man dich vielleicht noch hinweisen sollte. Die meisten Distributionen wie SuSE enthalten schon alles was du brauchst. Wenn es ein besonders schlanker Server sein soll und du auch noch nicht so die Peilung von Linux hast, kannst du dir mal eisfair anschauen.  www.eisfair.org


----------



## KristophS (19. Juli 2005)

Falls du Debian benutzen solltest, oder dies in Betracht ziehst, ist DebianHowTo.de eine super Anlaufstelle, die nochmal extra für Debian erklärt, wie man einen Server mit PHP, MYSQL und Co. aufsetz und vor allem konfiguriert. Natürlich sind dort auch Erklärungen zu Mailservern zu finden. Falls du übrigens einen Root-Server an dicker Leitung betreiben willst, also nicht vom Zuhause-Anschluss aus, solltest du dir mal die Vorscht-Gefahr-Threads im Root-Server-Forum anschauen.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich persönlich finde Eisfair als Server gut.... dafür, und für nichts anderes, ist es schliesslich auch gedacht.
Da es nicht den unnötigen Ballast mit sich bringt wie andere Distribitionen, ist es klein, schlank und schnell.
Trotzdem bring es alles mit was ein Sever so braucht.
Auch lässt es sich dadurch recht einfach bedienen und zu updaten.
Ausserdem gibt es eine Schritt für Schritt Doku auf deutsch, sowie eine eigene News-Group.

Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar dass ein Server kein Spielzeug ist?!
Du solltest also unbedingt darauf achten dass z.b. der Mail-Server nicht als Mail-Relay missbraucht werden kann.
Guckst Du hier.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juli 2005)

Ich will mal die Liste die ich hier bereits angefangen habe mal noch etwas ausbauen.
Sodass man moeglicherweise darauf verweisen kann wenn mal jemand einen Daemonen beschwoeren will. 
Ich packe auch eine kurze Erklaerung dazu wofuer der jeweilige Server ist, auch wenn es den meisten Usern bei den meisten Servern klar ist. Ich denk hier aber hauptsaechlich an Einsteiger, die nicht unbedingt all die lustigen Begriffe kennen.

Also:
HTTP-Server: Apache
Der HTTP-Server (auch Web-Server genannt) liefert Websites aus

SQL-Server: MySQL, PostgreSQL
SQL-Server sind fuer die Speicherung und Verwaltung von Datenbanken zustaendig

SMTP-Server: Postfix, Sendmail
SMTP-Server sind fuer den Versand von eMails zustaendig

POP3-Server: POPa3d
Vom POP3-Server kann der User seine eMails abholen

IMAP-Server: Cyrus IMAP Daemon
Auch der IMAP-Server ist zum abholen der eMails, jedoch bleiben diese in der Regel auf dem Server gespeichert, wie es z.B. auch bei MS-Exchange der Fall ist. Dies eignet sich besonders fuer Netzwerke, da dadurch jeder User von jedem PC auf seine Mailbox zugreifen kann.

DNS-Server: BIND
Der DNS-Server (DNS=Domain Name Service) loest DNS-Namen (z.B. http://www.tutorials.de) in IP-Addressen auf, und auch umgekehrt.

DHCP-Server: DHCPD
DHCP-Server versorgen die Rechner im LAN automatisch mit IP-Addressen und anderen wichtigen Information, wie z.B. der IP von DNS, Default Gateway, etc.

NNTP-Server: INN
NNTP-Server (News-Server) werden fuer Newsgroups benoetigt.

SMB-Server: Samba
Mit dem SMB-Server kann man alles realisieren was man auch mit Windows kann. Dateifreigaben, sogar Domains mit Login am Server und zentral gespeicherten Profilen, in Verbindung mit LDAP ist sogar Active Directory moeglich

SSH-Server: OpenSSH
Der SSH-Server (SSH=SecureShell) bietet verschluesselten Shell-Zugriff. Wenn Shell-Zugriff benoetigt wird sollte grundsaetzlich SSH genutzt werden, da es im Gegensatz zu Telnet die Uebertragung verschluesselt.

LDAP-Server: OpenLDAP
LDAP bietet ein Directory in dem eine Unmenge an Informationen gespeichert werden koennen. So koennen mittels LDAP z.B. zentral die User-Daten gespeichert werden und von anderen Diensten genutzt werden.

Proxy-Server: Squid
Proxy-Server stellen eine Verbindung zur Aussenwelt her indem sie Anfragen (in der Regel HTTP) entgegennehmen und dann selbst die Anfrage durchfuehren. Die erhaltene Antwort wird dann an den urspruenglichen User weitergegeben. Dabei koennen Daten gefiltert werden um Zugriffe auf unerwuenschte Inhalte zu vermeiden. Ein Proxy wird immer dann eingesetzt wenn von einem Netzwerk keine direkte Verbindung zum Internet bestehen soll.

FTP-Server: ProFTPD
Der FTP-Server ermoeglicht es dem User Dateien auf den Server zu laden oder sie wieder runter zu laden. Fuer den Download wird in der Regel der anonyme Zugriff (Anonymous FTP) gewaehlt. Beim Upload muss man sich, in der Regel, mit Usernamen und Passwort einloggen. Diese Art Zugriff wird sehr haeufig genutzt um Websites auf den Server zu laden.

So, ich denke die wichtigsten Dienste hab ich nun angesprochen und auch Links geliefert.
Jetzt moechte ich noch ein paar kleine Programme vorstellen im Alleingang, oder auch zusammen mit verschiedenen Diensten durchaus sinnvoll sein koennen.

OpenSSL
OpenSSL bietet die Moeglichkeit SSL-verschluesselte Verbindungen anzubieten. Zum Beispiel gibt dies dem HTTP-Server die Moeglichkeit auch HTTPS-Anfragen zu verarbeiten. Die noetigen Zertifikate koennen auch mit OpenSSL erstellt und signiert werden.

Procmail
Procmail bietet die Moeglichkeit eMails durch externe Programme, wie z.B. einen Spam-Filter oder Viren-Scanner, zu schleusen.

SpamAssassin
Wie der Name schon vermuten laesst ist SpamAssassin ein Spam-Filter. Und ein guter noch dazu.  Mittlerweile wird er sogar in kommerziellen Produkten eingesetzt.

ClamAV
ClamAV ist ein freier Virenscanner. Dieser laesst sich natuerlich ganz gut mit diversen Programmen koppeln. So kann man z.B. eingehende oder zu versenden eMails nach Viren scannen.

IPTables
IPTables ist das Konfigurationswerkzeug zur Linux-Kernelschnittstelle Netfilter. Damit wird unter Linux die Firewall konfiguriert. Hauptsaechlich ist beim Betrieb eines Servers der Paket-Filter interssant. Soll der Linux-Server jedoch auch die Verbindung des Netzwerkes zum Internet darstellen kommt auf NAT (Network Address Translation) in's Spiel. Auch dies kann ohne Weiteres mit IPTables konfiguriert werden.

PHP, Perl
Mit PHP und Perl kann man dem Web-Server maechtige Script-Sprachen zur Verfuegung stellen mit denen dynamische Websites erstellt werden koennen. Dadurch koennen z.B. Daten aus einer Datenbank geholt werden und noch viele andere interessante Sachen laessen sich mit diesen beiden Sprachen realisieren, die mit purem HTML und JavaScript unmoeglich sind.


----------



## voelzi (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Für den zügigen Aufbau eines PHP, MySQL, FTP usw. kann ich dir das kostenlose Paket XAMPP von apachefriends empfehlen. Das Paket läßt sich leicht und schnell installieren. Zu dem bringt XAMPP eine nette Verwaltungsoberfläche mit. Ich habe Dir unten die Produktbeschreibung beigefügt. 

Gruß
Voelzi

Achja, der Link: http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp.html

Ein Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung:_
Die Distribution für Linux (getestet für SuSE, RedHat, Mandrake und Debian) enthält unter anderem: Apache, MySQL, PHP & PEAR, Perl, ProFTPD, phpMyAdmin, OpenSSL, GD, Freetype2, libjpeg, libpng, gdbm, zlib, expat, Sablotron, libxml, Ming, Webalizer, pdf class, ncurses, mod_perl, FreeTDS, gettext, OpenLDAP (client), mcrypt, mhash, eAccelerator, SQLite und IMAP C-Client._


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2005)

XAMPP halte ich für überflüssig.
Zum einem bringen die gängigen Linux Distribitionen von Haus aus alles mit was ein Server braucht.
Zum anderem ist es der Sicherheit wegen nicht grad ratsam einen Server unter Windows laufen zu lassen (Ich brauche nur in meine Logfiles gucken und bin froh dass mein Server nicht unter Windows läuft.  )

Mal abgesehen davon dass eine Windows Lizenz auch noch Geld kostet.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (20. Juli 2005)

wow ich danke euch allen 

ich werde mit suse 9.3 einen server machen

xamp kenne ich nur irgendwie komm ich damit nicht so wirklich zu recht da ich ja in der mysql selbst meinen user machen möchte und so 

ausserdem lernt man es besser wenn man von der page das ding runterladet und alles selber macht da rennt es meiner meinung auch besser ?

also die zusatz sachen wie GD, ... kann man auch extra alles runter laden oder?


und gibt es da überall eine anleitung wie ich das zu einen server mache ?

denn irgendwie ist es doch blöd wenn alles auf dem rechner verstreut wird ?

es sollte schon alles in einem server verzeichniss sein /server/    und  anleitungen gibt es ja über für alle script sprachen und mysql, apache ,... oder ?


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2005)

SuSe ist zwar auch völlig überlastet.... zu viel unnötige Software, aber trotzdem OK, es sind ja genug Infos zu finden.

[edit] Um eine gewisse vertreung wirst Du nicht drum herum kommen, oder willst Du z.b. die Mails etwa im Web-Ordner liegen haben? Hoffentlich nicht.
Die Pakete die Du brauchst solltest Du von der jeweiligen Distribition nehmen und nicht von Hand installieren.
Oftmals werden die Pakete nämlich an die Distribition angepasst. [/edit]


----------



## Nosferatu_v (20. Juli 2005)

ist es eurer meinung schwer so einen server aufzusetzen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juli 2005)

Es ist nicht schwer den Server zu installieren, die Konfiguration ist schon komplizierter, und auch die Wartung.
Ich rate Dir dringend Dich mit IPTables auseinander zu setzen. Auf der Website gibt's gute HowTos, sogar auf Deutsch.
Mit IPTables kannst Du alle Ports dicht machen auf die nicht von aussen zugegriffen werden darf. Wie z.B. MySQL. Der Webserver greift per Loopback darauf zu, aber von aussen sollte dieser Server nicht erreichbar sein.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2005)

Ein klares JAIN. 
Es kommt halt darauf an was Du überhaupt schon für Erfahrungen hast und was für Anforderungen Du stellst.
Auf jedenfall ist sowas nicht "mal eben schnell" gemacht.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (20. Juli 2005)

ok

ähm ein freund hat mir geraten es mit redhat zu machen

was meint hr redhat oder suse ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juli 2005)

Ich bin zwar nicht Dein Freund, aber ich wuerde Dir zu Slackware raten.

Aber wenn Du Dich zwischen Suse und Redhat entscheiden musst/willst, dann rate ich Dir zu Redhat.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2005)

Siehe mein ersten Posting. 

Aber wenns denn unbedingt sein muss, dann lieber SuSe.... such doch z.b. hier im Forum mal nach SuSe und dann nach RedHat, dann wirst Du sicherlich sehen warum SuSe.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (20. Juli 2005)

hm... vieleicht antworten noch andere


----------



## michel_tr (20. Juli 2005)

> hm... vieleicht antworten noch andere


 Gut, dann unterstüze ich mal reptiler: Ich würde Slackware nehmen. Warum? Da es recht "simpel" gehalten ist, behält man immer einen guten Überblick über sein System.

  Den einzigen Nachteil den ich sehe: Wie hält man die Pakete aktuell? (Was ja bei einem Server wichtig ist.)
 Einfach die Security Liste abonieren und ggf. das Paket per Hand updaten, oder doch lieber ein Tool wie swaret einsetzen? Vielleicht kann reptiler noch was dazu sagen.


 Letzt endlich kann man aber (fast) jede Distribution auf einem Server einsetzen. Ich würde dir raten einige auszutesten um danach deine Wahl zu treffen. *Du* musst den Server betreiben, deßhalb ist es wichtig, dass *du* dich mit dem System auskennst!


----------



## Nosferatu_v (20. Juli 2005)

OpenSSL, GD, Freetype2, libjpeg, libpng, gdbm, zlib, expat, Sablotron, libxml, Ming, Webalizer, pdf class, ncurses, mod_perl, FreeTDS, gettext, OpenLDAP (client), mcrypt, mhash, eAccelerator, SQLite und IMAP C-Client

die dinge kann man auch alle extra wo runterladen oder gibts da schon ein paket ?


wozu braucht man mcrypt ich dachte die funtkion crypt ist bei php dabei ?


----------



## canuzzi (20. Juli 2005)

Wie gesagt. Nimm/Entscheide dich fuer Distribution, ob jetzt SuSE, Redhat, eisfair und Co. Dort sind die Packete alle enthalten.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (20. Juli 2005)

werde die irgendwo aufgelistet ?

woher weiß ich was drinn ist und wo es ist udn so ?


----------



## canuzzi (20. Juli 2005)

Also aufgelistet werden sie meist bei den Beschreibungen zu den Distributionen. Die Auswahl erfolgt dann bei der Installation.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2005)

Ich würde auch sagen, guck dir die Distribitionen selber mal an und entscheide danach..... schliesslich gibt es mehr als bloss ein Hand voll (siehe www.linuxiso.org und selbst dass sind noch nicht alle).
Einige Distribitionen nehmen dir die Paketauswahl auch mehr oder weniger ab, in dem sie dich fragen ob Du ein Desktopsystem und/oder ein Serversystem installieren willst.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juli 2005)

Eigentlich hab ich ja keine Zeit, aber da hier nochmal mein Kommentar erbeten wurde (ich fuehle mich geehrt) moechte ich, bevor ich wieder fuer ein paar Tage nach China verschwinde, noch kurz was loswerden.

Das abonnieren der Security-Liste ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, egal wie man die Pakete dann aktualisiert. Ich bevorzuge in jedem Fall die Installation aus dem Source. Da kann ich genau einstellen was ich haben will und was ich nicht brauche.
Weiterhin ist SecurityFocus eine gute Anlaufstelle in Sachen Sicherheitsluecken.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juli 2005)

Ich poste mal die Links zu den angefragten Libraries, zumindest den meisten.

OpenSSL
GDLib
Freetype
LibJPEG
LibPNG
GDBM
zLib
Expat
LibXML/LibXSLT
nCurses
FreeTDS
GetText
mCrypt
mHash

So, das sind jetzt die, die mir spontan eingefallen sind. Mit den anderen hab ich in der Regel nichts am Hut, daher muesste ich da erst suchen, aber ich denke mit Google kommst Du auch klar.

Ansonsten sind SourceForge und Freshmeat ganz gute Anlaufstellen wenn man Software sucht.

mCrypt wird uebrigens deshalb benutzt weil dort auch, im Gegensatz zu Crypt, das entschluesseln moeglich ist.
Weiterhin beitet mCrypt verschiedene Algorithmen.

crypt() 
mcrypt 


 Nein, ich kenne nicht das Internet auswendig und hatte auch keine Suchmaschine zum Fruehstueck. Ich kenn halt 'nen Haufen Linux-Seiten. Das kommt halt mit der Zeit so.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (21. Juli 2005)

also ohne mcrypt kann ich nicht entschlüsseln ok

danke


----------

